# You're dieting but want to look big and full for one day/night



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Spose you could call it similar to a peak week/show day but nowhere near as detailed.

I imagine just increasing carb intake by a ton for a few days before will replace glycogen and make you appear much fuller etc - although I think i recall trying this and just feeling bloated and sh1t?

Anyone got any suggestions/ideas etc? Interested to know what people do.

@Dark sim think you post about this a lot


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Spose you could call it similar to a peak week/show day but nowhere near as detailed.
> 
> I imagine just increasing carb intake by a ton for a few days before will replace glycogen and make you appear much fuller etc - although I think i recall trying this and just feeling bloated and sh1t?
> 
> ...


 Peak week is exactly that, a week. Being lean is a prerequisite.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

*Cough* Synthol

Food, sodium, water and oxys. Skip an AI dose.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Drogon said:


> Spose you could call it similar to a peak week/show day but nowhere near as detailed.
> 
> I imagine just increasing carb intake by a ton for a few days before will replace glycogen and make you appear much fuller etc - although I think i recall trying this and just feeling bloated and sh1t?
> 
> ...


 Add another 30-50% carbs. This should make you look more full without spilling over to much. This is based on what I have done a few times for certain work outs so by no means a solid guide.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

What's the reason?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Spose you could call it similar to a peak week/show day but nowhere near as detailed.
> 
> I imagine just increasing carb intake by a ton for a few days before will replace glycogen and make you appear much fuller etc - although I think i recall trying this and just feeling bloated and sh1t?
> 
> ...


 Big night out in Yates's this Friday babe? :lol:


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Slin comes to mind. You can blow up in a couple of days


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> What's the reason?





Ares said:


> Big night out in Yates's this Friday babe? :lol:


 This ofc.



Dark sim said:


> Peak week is exactly that, a week. Being lean is a prerequisite.





BoomTime said:


> Add another 30-50% carbs. This should make you look more full without spilling over to much. This is based on what I have done a few times for certain work outs so by no means a solid guide.


 Yes, so you think it would take a week, despite not at the level for a showday

Thanks Boom, sounds reasonable.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

ancient_loyal said:


> What's the reason?


 He has pulled and wants to look jacked on his date


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

iamyou said:


> Slin comes to mind. You can blow up in a couple of days


 Brilliant advise.

Add slin to your cycle to be pumped up for one night! HAHAHA!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

iamyou said:


> Slin comes to mind. You can blow up in a couple of days





herc said:


> He has pulled and wants to look jacked on his date


 Not interested in slin, thanks.

Nah just got a big 3-4 days doing lots and I feel really small and depleted etc :lol: Just a thought that came into my thread what everyone's answer would be, if I made a thread.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Brilliant advise.
> 
> Add slin to your cycle to be pumped up for one night! HAHAHA!


 My wife is type 1 diabetic, I might get her to jab me before we go out next time


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Blow yourself up.









The nozzle can be attached to the head of the penis.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> My wife is type 1 diabetic, I might get her to jab me before we go out next time


 Don't bother with any carbs after either

Going Hypo and into a diabetic como is the new getting smashed and doing a line.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Don't bother with any carbs after either
> 
> Going Hypo and into a diabetic como is the new getting smashed and doing a line.


 s**t, I'll have to reassess my strategy. I was just going to get wasted on alcohol, can't be having those carbs counter acting the insulin.

Hypo it is, in for a penny and all that.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Not interested in slin, thanks.
> 
> Nah just got a big 3-4 days doing lots and I feel really small and depleted etc :lol: Just a thought that came into my thread what everyone's answer would be, if I made a thread.


 Time for a refeed then. Go enjoy a pizza.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Slin dounuts and icecream works fab.

(Contest day carb up)


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Time for a refeed then. Go enjoy a pizza.


 Did that last weekend. Feels


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Spose you could call it similar to a peak week/show day but nowhere near as detailed.
> 
> I imagine just increasing carb intake by a ton for a few days before will replace glycogen and make you appear much fuller etc - although I think i recall trying this and just feeling bloated and sh1t?
> 
> ...


 just wear smaller clothes


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Glycogen storage capacity in man is approximately 15 g/kg body weight and can accommodate a gain of approximately 500 g before net lipid synthesis contributes to increasing body fat mass."

http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/48/2/240.abstract


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> just wear smaller clothes


 That's on the agenda...few mediums are on their way


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Ares said:


> Big night out in Yates's this Friday babe? :lol:


 You want to sacrifice your cut for a night out at yates..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> You want to sacrifice your cut for a night out at yates..... :thumbup1:


 All day erry day


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

White chocolate kit Kat crunchy and a can of green monster should do the trick, aim for around 0930 each morning


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Was being serious btw just carb up for a few days prior they two provide around 500 calories 75g carbs , I always use these to shift my weight up, when you see people say they can't physically eat another 500 calories well how easy are they to add in lol


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> Was being serious btw just carb up for a few days prior they two provide around 500 calories 75g carbs , I always use these to shift my weight up, when you see people say they can't physically eat another 500 calories well how easy are they to add in lol


 I'll just bump calories from a deficit to a high carb suplus of 500 cals a few days prior.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Carb loading...


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Drogon said:


> I'll just bump calories from a deficit to a high carb suplus of 500 cals a few days prior.


 Could even drop fats down and just up carbs.

Will fill you our more without doing any damage to cut.

Even though one day wont make any difference anyway.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

A good choice of shirt can work wonders lol

Washed in persil


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Could even drop fats down and just up carbs.
> 
> Will fill you our more without doing any damage to cut.
> 
> Even though one day wont make any difference anyway.


 Fats are very low at 30-45g per day anyhow, atm.

Will lower protein probably, although it isn't that high anyway at 180-200g.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> What's Yates?


 Pick you up at 7 (then we still have an hour for 50% off drinks)


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> What's Yates?


 Pub


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> What's Yates?


 Really?.....

Its a trashy bar chain, full of begatrons.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm not from the UK, so wouldn't be familiar with the name


 Up my end its a younger weatherspoons if that helps you picture it


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm not from the UK, so wouldn't be familiar with the name


 similar to weatherpsoons


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I'll just bump calories from a deficit to a high carb suplus of 500 cals a few days prior.


 I wouldnt bother, the difference between a flat 140lb wont look that much different to a carbed up 145


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> I wouldnt bother, the difference between a flat 140lb wont look that much different to a carbed up 145


 Well that's fine when I'm 186 then


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> similar to weatherpsoons


 But scummier...

I love it 

At least I did before I started trying to knock the booze on the head.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> Really?.....
> 
> Its a trashy bar chain, full of begatrons.


 What's a begatron?

@Drogon you don't exactly look s**t now mate, not all all to be honest.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

superpube said:


> What's a begatron?
> 
> @Drogon you don't exactly look s**t now mate, not all all to be honest.


 Thanks mate


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

BoomTime said:


> Brilliant advise.
> 
> Add slin to your cycle to be pumped up for one night! HAHAHA!


 What the fukc is so funny you bearded tw*a*t? I said slin can be used for a couple of days to fill up fast. Done properly you will look dryer and bigger than with any normal carb load. Completely safe unless you're a moron.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

superpube said:


> What's a begatron?
> 
> @Drogon you don't exactly look s**t now mate, not all all to be honest.


 Begatron

Used to describe one who is considered to "beg it" off MANY people at one time; and/or has a history of begging it from others in the past.

This term is very often used to label someone who isn't particularly attractive or is unwanted around yourself/ your friends.

*Girl walks past who begs it/ has begged it from numerous lads*

Luke: "Oh, there goes Begatron, searching for someone to beg it off"


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

30mg SD the day before and day of.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

gcortese said:


> 30mg SD the day before and day of.


 Not if he's going in the lash though, I find sd can take upto 5 days to have visual fullness but good shout for a quick pump


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

iamyou said:


> What the fukc is so funny you bearded tw*a*t? I said slin can be used for a couple of days to fill up fast. Done properly you will look dryer and bigger than with any normal carb load. Completely safe unless you're a moron.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Carb up for few days, plenty of fluid, Cialis ED and N02 pre-workout for the night.

Smash Bi's, Tri's and Chest before going out, and wear something tight fitting. The pump from Cialis combined with N02 should last long enough to make an extra good first impression. That's all that matters, the first impression. Nail that and you'll be nailing anything you choose as the night goes on.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

iamyou said:


> Bearded t**t.


 Hahaha made me lol chill out mate


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

iamyou said:


> What the fukc is so funny you bearded tw*a*t? I said slin can be used for a couple of days to fill up fast. Done properly you will look dryer and bigger than with any normal carb load. Completely safe unless you're a moron.


 Your shocking, s**t and down right stupid advice is what is funny.

You told him to add slin because he wants to add fullness for a night out.

Slin is a brilliant med, used correctly. It should not be added to a stack to look full for a night out down the pub.

You remind me of the typical dumb ass uneducated meat head that people hate so much, with your crap advise and childish responses to a bit of banter.

If you cant see that as stupid then you are an even bigger stupid c**t than I first thought.

t**t.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

BoomTime said:


> Your shocking, s**t and down right stupid advice is what is funny.
> 
> You told him to add slin because he wants to add fullness for a night out.
> 
> ...


 When did he say it was for a night out? Maybe he wants to look jacked for his granny's funeral. It's none of anyones business whats the occasion.

Slin doesn't actually have to be active during the event. It's essentially the same as your shitty carb load advice except it works better. It's the same process.

You're one of those f**ks who keeps parroting how dangerous slin is without ever having used it.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

iamyou said:


> When did he say it was for a night out? Maybe he wants to look jacked for his granny's funeral. It's none of anyones business whats the occasion.
> 
> Slin doesn't actually have to be active during the event. It's essentially the same as your shitty carb load advice except it works better. It's the same process.
> 
> You're one of those f**ks who keeps parroting how dangerous slin is without ever having used it.


 Read the title of the Thread dumbass!

And here!

Posted 18 hours ago · Report post



ancient_loyal said:


> What's the reason?





Ares said:


> Big night out in Yates's this Friday babe? :lol:


 *This ofc.*



Dark sim said:


> Peak week is exactly that, a week. Being lean is a prerequisite.





BoomTime said:


> Add another 30-50% carbs. This should make you look more full without spilling over to much. This is based on what I have done a few times for certain work outs so by no means a solid guide.


 Yes, so you think it would take a week, despite not at the level for a showday

Thanks Boom, sounds reasonable.

Please point to where I keep parroting to how dangerous slin is?

I have used it on numerous occasions, up to 15iu pre workout.

Wrong again dumbass!


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

iamyou said:


> When did he say it was for a night out? Maybe he wants to look jacked for his granny's funeral. It's none of anyones business whats the occasion.
> 
> Slin doesn't actually have to be active during the event. It's essentially the same as your shitty carb load advice except it works better. It's the same process.
> 
> You're one of those f**ks who keeps parroting how dangerous slin is without ever having used it.


 Its in the title doesn't take a genious to figure out its for a night out.

Your counter argument that it could of been for his granny's funeral was a s**t example .

It becomes our business when he comes on to an open forum asking us advise we didn't seek him out he seeked us out.

And Slin is dangerous and must be used with care only an absolute pancake would state otherwise.

@BoomTime 's advise on carb loading wasn't shitty it was proportionate to the request that the OP bought to the thread which is to look fuller for one night.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I think this is one of those situations where its just for a mental boost isn't it? In reality you're going to look better than 99% anyway so long as you aren't in baggy clothes so anything extreme would probably be silly.

just add some more carbs in and maintain the balance of calories for me.. it'll make a little difference and that should be enough.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

not sure why people are posting scientific studies lol ..... its really not that hard your dieting and your glycogen is depleted, as said have a pizza the night before or just double your carbs the day before, wouldn't do it on the day when i refeed or overload on carbs i feel sluggish so day before would probably be better but thats just from my experience


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

iamyou said:


> What the fukc is so funny you bearded tw*a*t? I said slin can be used for a couple of days to fill up fast. Done properly you will look dryer and bigger than with any normal carb load. Completely safe unless you're a moron.





BoomTime said:


> Your shocking, s**t and down right stupid advice is what is funny.
> 
> You told him to add slin because he wants to add fullness for a night out.
> 
> ...





iamyou said:


> When did he say it was for a night out? Maybe he wants to look jacked for his granny's funeral. It's none of anyones business whats the occasion.
> 
> Slin doesn't actually have to be active during the event. It's essentially the same as your shitty carb load advice except it works better. It's the same process.
> 
> You're one of those f**ks who keeps parroting how dangerous slin is without ever having used it.





BoomTime said:


> Read the title of the Thread dumbass!
> 
> And here!
> 
> ...


 Guys, lets put it in to context what we are getting angry about here lol. A lad wanting a pump for the pub, that's it. So, stop the name calling


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

iamyou said:


> When did he say it was for a night out? Maybe he wants to look jacked for his granny's funeral. It's none of anyones business whats the occasion.
> 
> Slin doesn't actually have to be active during the event. It's essentially the same as your shitty carb load advice except it works better. It's the same process.
> 
> You're one of those f**ks who keeps parroting how dangerous slin is without ever having used it.


 You not like @BoomTime?

Or are we all missing something here?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Guys, lets put it in to context what we are getting angry about here lol. A lad wanting a pump for the pub, that's it. So, stop the name calling


 He started it 

Tren got the better of me and I bit! haha


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> He started it
> 
> Tren got the better of me and I bit! haha


 It's provided me with lols this morning anyway :lol:

Change your name to 'Bearded t**t' i'll give you some reps lol


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> It's provided me with lols this morning anyway :lol:
> 
> Change your name to 'Bearded t**t' i'll give you some reps lol


 It truly hurt my feelings...

Because I no longer have the beard


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> It truly hurt my feelings...
> 
> Because *I no longer have the bear*d


 This is now the topic of this thread.

WUT


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

BoomTime said:


> It truly hurt my feelings...
> 
> Because I no longer have the beard


 so now you're just a [email protected]? lol


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

andyboro said:


> so now you're just a [email protected]? lol


 Even worse

I am a beardless, slin using virgin (apparently) t**t


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Because I no longer have the beard


 WHY!? mg:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> WHY!? mg:


 Had a big meeting wth NATO and the EDA a few months back when they had the bombings in Pairs.

Did not fancy my chances of winning any business looking like terrorist and I want to look as professional as possible.

That and the boy kept pulling it lol!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I would look at a picture of Zac Efron one hour pre event.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Had a big meeting wth NATO and the EDA a few months back when they had the bombings in Pairs.
> 
> Did not fancy my chances of winning any business looking like terrorist and I want to look as professional as possible.
> 
> That and the boy kept pulling it lol!


 Well if there's a better reason than a meeting with NATO and the EDA, I've never heard one!

Sounds like you have a very important (and interesting) job!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

ancient_loyal said:


> Well if there's a better reason than a meeting with NATO and the EDA, I've never heard one!
> 
> Sounds like you have a very important (and interesting) job!


 Sales Manager for the Cyber Security & Network Defence division of the company I work for.


----------

